# Recovered my love for photography -- want advice!



## Nick Gombinsky (May 31, 2016)

Hi people! When I was a kid I decided I wanted to be a photographer, started studying, but then switched to filming. I've been working in the film industry for over a decade, and last year on a trip to Europe I found my love for photography once again -- in the form of landscape and architectural photography.

As I implemented techniques I've known for ages I kept feeling like a newbie on the whole subject... so, please, you're welcome to see, suggest, complain, whatever -- I'm at your mercy!

(all done with a Sony mirrorless camera with its kit lens zoom)


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (May 31, 2016)

Some more


----------



## ksgal (May 31, 2016)

Beautiful work, don't see anything to worry or complain about.. keep shooting and have fun!


----------



## old-pr-pix (May 31, 2016)

OK, so you took a bunch of photos with Sony gear and would like comments from a Canon Rumors site? I'll bite just to see if it generates more feedback for you. Thoughts on your first set of 8 photos (others will certainly disagree with me I'm sure):
#1. Great grab shot, I'd crop in just a little to cut some edge distractions. Good "street" shot.
#2. I'm not sure the story here? Exposure is fine, I'm missing a focal point.
#3. I'd try a slower shutter speed to get more DOF, bring the foreground into focus?
#4. Nice shot but basically a snapshot
#5. I'd like to see a small amount of fill flash to make the cyclist a touch more recognizable - just a touch.
#6. Nice post card shot - good as is, but I'd like to see different angle of view without the boat in foreground, might be better or might not be?
#7. Good shot
#8. My eye doesn't know where to look - too much going on - needs more of a central focal point.


----------



## dak723 (May 31, 2016)

Suggestions?...

I would post these on a Photography forum, not a rumor site. Most folks here are gear-heads and the discussion will soon veer off into DR and noise, why Canon sucks, and other stuff having little to do with photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2016)

Over my 60+ years of photography, I've become bored and turned to other interests only to return when newer technology like SLR's. Autofocus, and Digital appeared. I never stopped, but slowed way down. I'm definitely a hardware person.
I'm starting to slow down again after 20 years with digital cameras, and physical ailments, its hard to keep going. Editing thousands of photos after a shoot takes its toll.

I'm glad you have recovered your interest.


----------



## bluemoon (May 31, 2016)

lotsa good stuff going on, but needs a little bit of refinement. Not sure how familiar you are with the Photoshop and Lightroom, but I would brighten up some of the shadows (just a tiny little bit) and straighten your lines so they are vertical where they should be (sides of the buildings for example).

pierre


----------



## Click (May 31, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 31, 2016)

Nick Gombinsky said:


> Some more



DSC01185 is lovely. I'd like to see less of the right hand side blocked up area, though.

Advise? Watch your horizons (I find off-level distracting, especially for landscapes) and shutter speeds (unless you are going for motion blur as an artistic decision).


----------



## Tyroop (Jun 1, 2016)

> Watch your horizons


Ditto, especially seascapes like the one with the rocks. I find wonky horizons very distracting.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments!

Yeah I understand now that some pics lack context, they may mean something to me and/or others because they were taken on vacation... but if I explain the context, it could be the same as explaining a joke, right?

(as for posting pics taken with a Sony camera in the CR Forums... I used to be a Canon-only user and met here lots of great photographers, I like this community much more than others)

I'll watch my horizons and all the other things you guys mentioned.

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2016)

Nick Gombinsky said:


> Thank you all for your comments!
> 
> Yeah I understand now that some pics lack context, they may mean something to me and/or others because they were taken on vacation... but if I explain the context, it could be the same as explaining a joke, right?
> 
> ...



CR has become a photography forum and is not restricted to Canon users. I welcome your photos.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful photos! (Of course, they'd be better if taken with a Canon....)


----------



## gregorywood (Jun 5, 2016)

I like the first one quite a lot. I like the off-angle framing, the blur, the monochrome...it works. 

I like 1092, 1185 and 1247 the most - especially 1247. Nice capture.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 14, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> OK, so you took a bunch of photos with Sony gear and would like comments from a Canon Rumors site?



Let's not get too stuffy. Photos are photos no matter what brand they were made on. There are many people here, myself included, that own 3rd party gear and ask for feedback on photos taken with 3rd party lenses, flashes, etc. Or even Sony bodies with Canon lenses.

Maybe we should be flattered a Sony guy would come here looking for constructive criticism.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 14, 2016)

Nick Gombinsky said:


> Hi people! When I was a kid I decided I wanted to be a photographer, started studying, but then switched to filming. I've been working in the film industry for over a decade, and last year on a trip to Europe I found my love for photography once again -- in the form of landscape and architectural photography.
> 
> As I implemented techniques I've known for ages I kept feeling like a newbie on the whole subject... so, please, you're welcome to see, suggest, complain, whatever -- I'm at your mercy!
> 
> (all done with a Sony mirrorless camera with its kit lens zoom)



Nice photos.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 14, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> old-pr-pix said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so you took a bunch of photos with Sony gear and would like comments from a Canon Rumors site?
> ...



You are right I probably should have added  as it was intended to be a joke. I have no problem with 3rd party gear -- I have just as much Olympus mirrorless stuff as I have Canon. What I was trying to do was give the OP some honest feedback that could either spur further discussion, be constructive or be discarded. The OP clearly was hoping for some insight and I felt 'good pictures' wouldn't be much help.


----------

